# Biggest indicator I've seen



## fernballan (Dec 27, 2019)

Does anyone have a bigger one


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 27, 2019)

That indicator is made for older guys that don't want to put their glasses on...


----------



## higgite (Dec 27, 2019)

I think I saw something similar once in a Road Runner cartoon, but the brand name was Acme.

Tom


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Dec 28, 2019)

Interesting. Not actually a big indicator, certainly a large dial. I'd like to know brand name. 10mm travel and .oo1 or .01 increments? I'm guessing .001 from here. That would raise resolution far easier than building an all new 'clock'. The real test will be determining repeatability. 
Compared to a test indicator, [most will not accept a longer tip], where an increases hand [balanced] is not causing a ratio change. The original body probably was 10mm travel. Generally speaking, fine increment travel indicators aren't prevalent. They were; used with setting mics on _precision_ machinery, before digital readouts. Dollar for dollar,I still like them better.


Closest common equivalent is Starrett Last Word 711-D-10, a test indicator. Very sensitive, therefore tedious to set up, used when it literally will be the last word. Another fine increment test unit on hand is .000050 [50 millionths] Brown & Sharpe, is used a little more often for less than standard increments on boring head; by halving any reading.
Of yours, I cannot guess the intended use; but atop column of a boring mill for small incremental adjustments [not moves of serious travel] would serve nicely. Large moves could be set, if touched off on Jo-blocks start and finish. That allows backlash correction, monitored by indicator.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 28, 2019)

^?


----------



## fernballan (Dec 28, 2019)

Toolmaker51 said:


> Interesting. Not actually a big indicator, certainly a large dial. I'd like to know brand name. 10mm travel and .oo1 or .01 increments? I'm guessing .001 from here. That would raise resolution far easier than building an all new 'clock'. The real test will be determining repeatability.
> Compared to a test indicator, [most will not accept a longer tip], where an increases hand [balanced] is not causing a ratio change. The original body probably was 10mm travel. Generally speaking, fine increment travel indicators aren't prevalent. They were; used with setting mics on _precision_ machinery, before digital readouts. Dollar for dollar,I still like them better.
> View attachment 308895
> 
> ...


FEINMESSZEUGFABRIK SUHL. DDR Dresten 0.01


----------



## bill stupak (Dec 28, 2019)

How about this?


----------



## Firstram (Dec 28, 2019)

I got this one from my Grandfather, it’s just under 4” dia. It’s metric so .01 mm and 10 mm travel.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 29, 2019)

bill stupak said:


> How about this?


That's what I call an indicator


----------



## fernballan (Dec 29, 2019)

Firstram said:


> I got this one from my Grandfather, it’s just under 4” dia. It’s metric so .01 mm and 10 mm travel.
> View attachment 308923
> View attachment 308924


D.R.P Same company as Keilpart Suhl. but made during ww2 I think


----------



## Firstram (Dec 29, 2019)

fernballan said:


> D.R.P Same company as Keilpart Suhl. but made during ww2 I think



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Dec 29, 2019)

bill stupak said:


> How about this?


First time I've seen picking up the indicator was tougher than picking up an edge . . .
You should see his height gauge. 
And mag-base is a semitrailer!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 29, 2019)

my biggest indicator pales in comparison 
a vintage Federal 2-3/4" .001" resolution, 1" drop indicator





your indicator is very cool @fernballan !!!


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 29, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> That indicator is made for older guys that don't want to put their glasses on...


I'll bet that describes a good lot of the members here, myself included.


----------



## fernballan (Mar 21, 2020)

I found another big indicator Manufactured on June 22, 1987


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 21, 2020)

fernballan said:


> Does anyone have a bigger one


Yuppp i have a couple ames like that. Used them on boring mills to keep close tolerances.  Had to be big to see from 8-12 ft.


----------



## fernballan (Mar 22, 2020)

Some Russians has arrived


----------



## fernballan (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## alloy (Apr 17, 2020)

Not quite an indicator, but it's a big one


----------



## walz10 (May 6, 2020)

alloy said:


> Not quite an indicator, but it's a big one
> View attachment 321314




That’s what she said. Sorry I couldn’t resist. Hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

